# Comment booter sur un lecteur de CD/DVD externe



## Philou1789 (28 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir,


Demain soir je compte acheter Tiger, et j'ai un imac G5 Universitaire, celui sans DVD interne.
J'ai donc un lecteur DVD externe en FW ma question maintenant:

Comment on fait pour booter sur un lecteur DVD externe ?

Aidez moi SVP


----------



## Philou1789 (28 Avril 2005)

ca ne se bouscule pas trop pour me repondre, snif


----------



## meldon (29 Avril 2005)

Je suis désolé, je ne sais vraiment pas. En glissant le dvd dans le lecteur et en procédant de façon habituelle, ça ne fonctionne pas?


----------



## willem samson (29 Avril 2005)

Une fois installé le DVD, tu dois pouvoir le sélectionner comme disque de démarrage soit dans "*Préférences système*" (sous réserve), soit en redémarrant l'ordinateur *touche Option* (ALT) appuyée


----------



## Philou1789 (30 Avril 2005)

Impec ca marche merci


----------



## bertrand14 (1 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,
Alors j'ai tentez ta manip, j'ai appuyé sur la touche ALT, et ordi me propose un écran bleu avec mon image Dick et deux flèche de chaque côtés une qui m'invite à passer et l'autre comme un demi tour? mais je n'arrive toujours pas à la faire booter de lecteur DVD Externe?

Je sais qu'il faut appuyer sur le touche (c), mais le forcer à démarré que faut 'il faire ?
Merci pour les réponses  

Et pour le moment tiger ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi, je pensait quand achetant un lecteur DVD externe, mon problème allait être arranger, mais apparemment non? c'est terrible j'ai tiger et je peux pas en profiter?


----------



## noliv (1 Mai 2005)

Sur l'écran bleu obtenu avec la touche option (alt), il te propose tous les volumes trouvés sur lesquels il pense pouvoir démarrer.
1) Attendre que le curseur de la souris passe de la petite montre à la flèche habituelle
2) Cliquer sur le volume DVD de Tiger. (Si celui ci n'apparaît pas, cliquer sur la flèche tournante pour relancer la recherche de tous les volumes "bootables". Puis revenir en étape 1)
3) Pour finir, une fois que le DVD est bien choisi pour le démarrage (bouton à l'aspect enfoncé),  c'est le bouton de la flèche droite qu'il faut cliquer.

Si tu ne vois jamais le disque de Tiger apparaître dans cet écran bleu, il doit y avoir un problème pour que ton lecteur externe soit reconnu par le Mac...


----------



## bertrand14 (1 Mai 2005)

Salut j'ai fait comme tu ma expliquer? mes rien n'y fais, même avec un autre CD d'install Mac OS 10.1, rien de passe par ce lecteur, pourtant ses un lecteur Graveur, pourtant dans mes extention il apparaît correctement, il est bien présent?

Alors je ne comprend plus !!!

Pour détailler, quand je mes le CD de Mac OS 10.1 sur le lecteur interne, pas de prôblème le CD apparaît bien avec le dick de démarrage, là ça va?

Mais sur le lecteur DVD externe, toujours rien n'y fait, il ne veux rien savoir? alors comment je peux faire, avec une certaine déception? :hein: 

Merci pour les réponses?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Mai 2005)

Tout d'abord, je vais certainement répéter ce que tu à déjà dis, mais au cas où.... Ton lecteur externe doit être en FireWire...

Si non tu peux forcer les démarrage sur les drivers externes en appuient simultanément sur pomme+alt+maj+suppr avent le doiiiiing du démarrage et en restant appuyé..... Alternative au "C" et à la touche ALT seule.

Aussi, regarde sous ton OS déjà installé s'il reconnais le DVD sur ton lecteur externe. Si oui, vas dans le DVD et lance l'install d'ici. Normalement il te propose de redémarrer avent tout.....


----------



## bertrand14 (17 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

Alors le lecteur n'est pas géré, voici une copie du profil du système,

Donc je ne comprend vraiment pas ce qu'il à ce Graveur, alors sinon quel sont les marques de Graveur Externe Géré par Apple? alors comment je fais maintenants, merci à pour les réponses?  

*LaCie d2 Drive USB2:

  Fabricant:	_NEC
  Modèle:	_NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG
  Type de disque:	CD-RW/DVD-RW
  Gravure du disque:	Non géré
  Support amovible:	Oui
  Disque amovible:	Oui
  ID du produit:	803 ($323)
  Vitesse:	Jusqu?à 12 Mb/s
  Nom du constructeur:	LaCie
  Alimentation du bus (mA):	500
  Numéro de série:	10000E0009514088*


----------



## Mickjagger (17 Mai 2005)

D'après le profil il est branché en USB2 ton graveur...
Il te faut impérativement du firewire, la norme USB ne permet pas de démarrer dessus.

vérifié eventuellement si tu as un graveur avec double connectique USB2 et FireWire...


----------



## KaptainKavern (17 Mai 2005)

I confirm, on peut booter sur du FW, mais pas sur de l'USB ou USB2 qui lui a besoin que le système soit démarré pour pouvoir tourner...


----------



## bertrand14 (18 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,
Mon Graveur est branché sur USB et FireWire à la fois, sur le Graveur, il n'y à qu'un prise USB, et 2 prise FireWire, alors il faut que le graveur ne soit branchés qu'avec le FireWire !!!!  

Ses pas possible !!!

Merci pour les réponses?


----------



## bertrand14 (18 Mai 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> I confirm, on peut booter sur du FW, mais pas sur de l'USB ou USB2 qui lui a besoin que le système soit démarré pour pouvoir tourner...


 Que veux tu dire? pourrai tu être plus précis? merci pour ta réponses?


----------



## r e m y (18 Mai 2005)

branché en usb et firewire à la fois???? Ca risque de faire de drôle de chose !

Supprime le cablage usb et contentes toi du Firewire.


----------



## bertrand14 (18 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,
Je ne peux pas retirer le câble USB, quand je retire le Câble USB, le Graveur disparaît du tableau de contrôle, donc là, je nage complétement, je ne sais plus quoi faire !!!!!  

Là, je suis perdu? que faire maintenant?


----------



## Mickjagger (19 Mai 2005)

Il doit bien y avoir une explication sur les différentes possibilités de brancher ton graveur en Firewire uniquement. Enfin j'ai un disque dur Firewire et USB2 La Cie et il y'a un mini livret qui décrit la procédure de branchement, c'est hyper simple. Branche l'alimentation et le cable firewire sur le graveur, connecte l'autre extrémité du cable au port firewire du mac et voilà...

Ou alors on a mal compris ton problème et les ingénieurs de La Cie sont assez tordus pour avoir mis l'alimentation par un cable USB sur ton modele au lieu d'utiliser un adaptateur secteur??!!

Quant au démarrage d'un CD système, c'est simple en USB2, tu oublies, c'est pas prévu pour.


----------



## bertrand14 (19 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,
Pour répondre à ta question, sur le livrée on me propose deux type de branchement du Graveur, avec le câble FireWire où Hi-speed USB 2.0, alors j'ai tester le première méthode, j'ai juste brancher le FireWire, mes le prôblème ses il me mais un message d'alerte disant que j'ai perdu un périphériques, j'ai essayer une deuxième solutions, j'ai brancher le câble d'alimentation et le câble Hi-speed USB2.0, et le Graveur fonctionne très bien sans la câble FireWire, alors soit ses mon ordi qui n'est pas comme les autres? enfin je vais tester à nouveau?

Merci d'avances pour l'aide de chacun et pour les réponses.


----------



## bertrand14 (19 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,
J'ai tester les divers manip, et voilà le Graveur est brancher uniquement sur le FireWire, et plus HI-speed !  


Maintenant il boote avec le lecteur DVD externe !!!!! ça marche?

Merci à tous pour vôtre aide, je vais pouvoir mettre tiger maintenants enfin?


----------

